# Qwake 3 Arena



## reddick (Aug 3, 2004)

I have lost the CD Key of Quake 3 Arena Game.Whenever I try to open , it demands me 4 the Key.
AnyOne knows , do tell me.I'm unable 2 play yet.


----------



## theraven (Aug 3, 2004)

this is not a crackin forum
what ur askin for is against the rules of the forum so plz stop askin such questions
if urs is a pirated copy .. u cant do anything abt it


----------



## never_trust_any_stranger (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey this is not a crackin forum, anyways try to avoid such posts.

*(Edited - [deXter]) Posting serial codes is illegal and also against the forum rules.*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 4, 2004)

Google it ! Don't ask such Qs here !!


----------



## ice (Aug 4, 2004)

Just click on accept... and u will still be able to play quake.


----------



## aadipa (Aug 5, 2004)

btw
blade_runner & Nemesis, u 2 quoted never_trust_any_stranger, so even if he edited his post, u will have to edit urs too 

and zam, pls don't give keys here, this is not a cracking forum (just PM to person who requested it  )


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 5, 2004)

aadipa said:
			
		

> btw
> blade_runner & Nemesis, u 2 quoted never_trust_any_stranger, so even if he edited his post, u will have to edit urs too
> 
> and zam, pls don't give keys here, this is not a cracking forum (just PM to person who requested it  )



Yeah i realised that after replying to never_trust_any_stranger ! and i immediately edited my post.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

never_trust_any_stranger said:
			
		

> Hey this is not a crackin forum, anyways try to avoid such posts.
> 
> Quake 3 Team Arena = s/n: *****************
> Quake III Arena = s/n: ***************
> Quake Team Arena = ***************



man this is the funniest post ever 
well about the Game if you have a LEGAL Copy of the game then you can contact the Game people they might help in the lost key problem


----------

